# 04 Chevy 2500HD Question?



## CruzControl (Dec 2, 2009)

How can you tell if a 04 chevy 2500 hd has a Snow Plow Prep Package? What are the letters to look for in the Vin?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

YVU. Also look to see if there is a little button on the dash next to the air bad on/off switch.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

William B.;884814 said:


> YVU. Also look to see if there is a little button on the dash next to the air bad on/off switch.


VYU, but you were close.

Skid plates
Button on dash for light 
Extra hole in grill for air


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

CruzControl;884792 said:


> How can you tell if a 04 chevy 2500 hd has a Snow Plow Prep Package? What are the letters to look for in the Vin?


Don't look for it in the VIN. It's a code printed on a tag on the inside of the glove box. As said before, if you have the aux light switch on the right side of the dash, you've got SPP.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

VYU is the only way to know for sure as each of the options that are in it can be ordered separately from the factory


----------



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

CruzControl;884792 said:


> How can you tell if a 04 chevy 2500 hd has a Snow Plow Prep Package? What are the letters to look for in the Vin?


You may already know your answer about SPP, but the truck is a crewcab diesel SPP is not available from the factory. Not sure about the extended cab diesel.

Obviously that has not stopped many from equipping or owning an older CC diesel with a plow on it.
The reason as I was told by the people who should know is front axle weight capacity and frame flexing issues with the crew cab and a plow.

AverageJoe


----------

